# Tag und Uhrzeit auslesen



## tk6037 (9. Feb 2005)

Gibt es in J2ME vorbereitete Funktionen, die Systemzeit des Handys als Wochentag und Stunde und Minute auszulesen?

Wo bekomme ich eine umfassende Dokumentation (online!) über die Packages und Klassen, um mir die Antwort auf obige Frage selber anlesen zu können? (hab da nämlich noch weitere Problemchen......)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Grizzly (9. Feb 2005)

Normalerweise müsste dem J2ME Profil, dass Du verwendest, eine API Dokumentation beiligen. Beim J2ME Profil für PalmOS bspw. findest Du unter dem Punkt MIDP for Palm OS den Download der Dokumentation für das Profil.


----------



## DP (9. Feb 2005)

new GregorianCalendar(TimeZone.getTimeZone("ECT"))

die documentationen findest du bei java.sun.com


----------



## Grizzly (9. Feb 2005)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> new GregorianCalendar(TimeZone.getTimeZone("ECT"))
> 
> die documentationen findest du bei java.sun.com



Dies geht aber nur in J2SE so. Bspw. im MIDP gibt es die Klasse GregorianCalendar gar nicht, sonder nur Calendar. Und die Calendar Klasse ist sogar noch eine abgespekte Version. Da müsstest man dann bspw. schreiben:

```
Calendar.getInstance(TimeZone.getTimeZone("ECT"));
```


----------



## tk6037 (11. Feb 2005)

Tja Leutz,

danke erst mal dafür, aber lest, was mit folgenden drei Zeilen passiert:


```
Calendar.getInstance(TimeZone.getTimeZone("ECT"));
Date now=new Date();
mMainForm.append(now.toString());
```

Wenn ich das im J2ME Wireless Toolkit von SUN simuliere, wird Tag und Uhrzeit angezeigt, allerdings in der TimeZone "UTC". Ist eine Stunde zurück! Übrigens hat die Zeile mit Calendar keinen Einfluss. Wenn man die raus nimmt, wird das selbe angezeigt.

Auf dem Handy (Nokia 6610i) kommt leider eine Fehlermeldung: "java.util.Date@ff0ffccd"

Schon blöd, dass es im Toolkit läuft, aber aufm Handy nicht.
Was tun?

DANKE!


----------

